# Incubator help please



## Machelle (May 29, 2020)

I have an incubator that has a plastic top and bottom ..should I take it out of the foam top and bottom packaging to incubate


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not so certain that's packaging because of the cutouts. 

Who is the manufacturer? It might help to know just how it's supposed to function.


----------

